# Wagon train biscuits in Dutch oven (1842 recipe)



## wlkwichita (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw a neat recipe for biscuits

Soda biscuits are a different breed from the canned dough these days. These tasted like a biscuit/pancake hybrid. Very tasty with jam or bacon!! Below is the recipe and the link for it I found.

 My Lodge oven is pretty deep. The biscuits had to be turned to brown the tops.

 I am wondering if pre-heating of the DO and more coals on top would provide a solution?

http://www.scoutorama.com/recipe/rec_display.cfm?rec_id=1444

Wagon Train Biscuits

Here is a great recipe for old fashioned biscuits...and I do mean old.
I found it in the 1842 diary of Alice Stephans. She stated that it
had been in her family for generations. She baked them in a Dutch
oven and sometimes used what we now know as a "reflector fire." I use
this recipe when camping and it is GREAT!

**********************************************************************

2 cups flour
4 teaspoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon soda
4 teaspoons baking powder
2/3 cup (lard) shortening
2/3 cup buttermilk


 
[h4]Equipment[/h4]
Dutch oven or cookie sheet
[h4]Instructions[/h4]
Measure all dry ingredients and place into a large bowl. Cut in shortening thoroughly, until mixture looks like meal. Stir in buttermilk. If dough is not pliable, add just enough buttermilk to make the dough plyable. Roll out until dough is 3/4" thick, cut with biscuit cutter and place in dutch oven or on a greased cookie sheet. Bake at 400 degrees for 12 to 15 minutes.

Below are photos of this mornings efforts :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2011)

It's been over 30 years since I was a Boy Scout and made Biscuits in a DO but I seem to remember we put a big pile of coals on top or about 20 Briquettes...They still look good!...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have never made bisquits liek that but I'm always willing to try. Yours look awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

MMMMMMMM, with a little sausage gravy!


----------



## venture (Nov 6, 2011)

I love soda bisquits and I can't wait to try that recipe!

Thanks for posting!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

